# Didn't Receive My Sleep, Ye Cursed Child Subscriber Link



## elijah snow (Mar 11, 2008)

Help! I didn't receive my subscriber link to Sleep, Ye Cursed Child.


----------



## Sedric the Hero (Mar 12, 2008)

I didn't receive mine either...but i did log in to rpgnow and found it on my list of "products purchased with download links"...and i downloaded it of course..odd thing is is was 4 separate downloads..with 2 of the downloads being identical(??)...no more zipped files?? it used to come as one link to download a zipped small collection of files.


----------



## Pinotage (Mar 12, 2008)

Yeah, I never got mine either, but as mentioned, had to go and track it down through the past orders section, which was a bit of a pain since mine's quite lengthy!    Got it now, though.

Pinotage


----------



## Selganor (Mar 12, 2008)

Don't download another file while there's still an active download. It'll only come up as the downloaded file again.

I also got the files from my order history, but I'm wondering why the handy zip was changed to 4 seperate files?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 12, 2008)

Selganor said:
			
		

> Don't download another file while there's still an active download. It'll only come up as the downloaded file again.
> 
> I also got the files from my order history, but I'm wondering why the handy zip was changed to 4 seperate files?




Because RPGnow asks us to do that now.  Not our decision - it's a pain uploading them all separately.


----------



## Selganor (Mar 12, 2008)

I think I understand why. 
Zip-Files (adventures 1-9) apparently can't be watermarked like the individual files (adventure 10) are.


----------



## meomwt (Mar 15, 2008)

Ah, so it's not just me then. What went wrong with the links being sent out?


----------



## Morrus (Mar 15, 2008)

meomwt said:
			
		

> Ah, so it's not just me then. What went wrong with the links being sent out?




I've no idea.  The files were provided to RPGNow in the manner requested.  Beyond that, we have no control or input into the situation.  My sugestion is that you send the store an email; I have done, and if others do so too, maybe they'll fix whatever's wrong.


----------



## dpmcalister (Mar 15, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Because RPGnow asks us to do that now.  Not our decision - it's a pain uploading them all separately.



That's not on. It's your product you should be able to distribute it as you see fit. Having to find the product in my history and then download multiple files was a right pain. Notwithstanding the fact that I didn't get the email notification either!

DTRPG/RPGNow are just getting worse


----------



## Morrus (Mar 15, 2008)

dpmcalister said:
			
		

> That's not on. It's your product you should be able to distribute it as you see fit. Having to find the product in my history and then download multiple files was a right pain. Notwithstanding the fact that I didn't get the email notification either!
> 
> DTRPG/RPGNow are just getting worse




Apparently it's so they can do the PDF previews on the product page.  Makes sense.


----------



## elijah snow (Mar 18, 2008)

Thanks for the tip. I downloaded my copy just fine using this method.



			
				Sedric the Hero said:
			
		

> I didn't receive mine either...but i did log in to rpgnow and found it on my list of "products purchased with download links"...and i downloaded it of course..odd thing is is was 4 separate downloads..with 2 of the downloads being identical(??)...no more zipped files?? it used to come as one link to download a zipped small collection of files.


----------



## dpmcalister (Mar 20, 2008)

Morrus said:
			
		

> Apparently it's so they can do the PDF previews on the product page.  Makes sense.



Only if you like the PDF previews. I much prefer being able to download a preview PDF if I want one and have everything in one ZIP file for products like WBS. That's just me though. I can live with it until the subscription finishes.


----------

